# Lecture streaming impossible iPad mini



## Topper Harley (17 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un iPad mini 4 tournant sous iOS 10..3.2 et lorsque je veux regarder du sport en streaming via "livescorehunter", j'ai l'inscription "error loading player: no payable sources found ".

Cela fonctionne sur mon iPhone se ainsi que sur mon iMac tournant sous iOS 10.7.5.

J'ai réinitialisé la tablette mais j'ai toujours le même problème.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Topper Harley (22 Juin 2017)

Je me réponds, si ça peut servir à d'autres....
J'ai téléchargé "puffin" sur Apple store et j'arrive à lire les vidéos qui ne fonctionnaient pas sur safari.


----------

